# I just got my first set of softboxes!



## nerwin (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been wanting a set of these for YouTube videos and my friend Eric Rossi told me to check these out, he actually has a set himself that the company gave to him to review on his channel. So I'd figure I try them out since he had nothing but great things to say and other reviewers also had great things to say.

These are ESDDI and for $69 on Amazon I really can't complain. Its a pretty well made kit and comes with nice quality 85W full spectrum 5500k bulbs. Heck, they even included a nice travel/storage bag!

The great thing about these are the inline switches so you don't have to unplug them to shut off a light.

Like I said, I mainly bought these for YouTube videos but I can totally see myself using these for photography as well.

I just got them the other day so I haven't had a ton of time to play with them but I'm going to try use them for creative inspiration...maybe it will get my photography back on track. My house is pretty dark so these will come in pretty handy!














They are so bright I need my sunglasses!


----------

